# Blades R the go!



## CFBurton (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi there,
I heard alot about these switch blades lures from mates of mine, stories of success. Finaly a lure that has the abillity to attract almost any kind of fish.
I went down to my local BCF and picked up a couple the other day. One gold in colour and the other silver with a tad of orange on the bottom.
I tryed them out that day at my local creek around a rocky oyster patch on a high tide on the yak, and within my first few casts i had bream chasing my lure 3 or 4 at a time! even whiting were having ago! I have heard stories of barra, mangrove jack, and queenfish taking these lures from my mates.
If you don't own one and your a keen lure fisherman i highly recommend them to anyone!!!

Does anyone else have any stories of success with these lures?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

They are really good!
I got one for my birthday and have caught good fish on it!


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Love em tops on bream.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I've caught a few of these things with them, but still havent managed a Bream on one. After losing about $200 worth to the rock monster I have stopped using them as there are less expensive ways of catching fish, but they are good fun.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

The TT Switchblades are my lure of choice for Reddies, they go ballastic for them



That was on a 1/8 purple/green one.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Have caught plenty on blades - tend to find that flatty's inhale them, bream love'em, trev's will grab one too for a play!

Very versatile and I believe can be adapted well to catch many species.....whilst I have caught plenty of small bream am yet to get a big one on a blade, but I reckon it is more to do with technique than the blade.

Bart70


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

in silver....flatty , bream , pike , seatoads , squire , whiting and small mackeral - the mackeral bent crap out of the blade and while trying to straighten it - snap !!
in yellow...tarwhine , bream and flatty
i always use out of the box = middle hole...cast and retrieve but also just jigging as i am drifting and notice the hookup rate is the same


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone ever targeted sooty grunter with them? Sooties have a strong lateral line.
I've never tried them, can you just cast and retrieve like a HB?
Can you troll them?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Junglefisher said:


> I've never tried them, can you just cast and retrieve like a HB?


Yep



Junglefisher said:


> Can you troll them?


If you can paddle that fast for a prolonged period of time I guess.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yep...puffer fish love em too.... :shock:

I've only used them once but caught bream, snapper and a good flattie so its a big thumbs up from me.

They really vibrate on the retrive and seem to really fire up the fish... I'm itching to give them another go (first I have to actually get out in the yak - its been a while)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

CFBurton said:


> and within my first few casts i had bream chasing my lure 3 or 4 at a time! even whiting were having ago!


yes but did you catch any ???
:lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

the ecogear rep reckoned you can fish them down deep under pontoons or boats by letting them fall to the bottom and just giving them a little twitch every 30 seconds. he recommended this as a way to target big bream who are inquisitive but not likely to be fooled by the usual vibrating fast moving lure. havent given it a go myself yet.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Only caught little fish so far, though i do like the action, great vibration!!!

I find them difficult to use in rocky areas- as if fished correctly i tend to snag up far too often.... if your not affraid to loose them, im sure they will work well.... maybe i will keep on trying...


----------



## CFBurton (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah i picked up a couple of those bream and just the 1 whiting. bream size between 20 and 25cm.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

brain squire so ditto to the above


----------



## terrytailor (Dec 8, 2008)

I caught three reasonable bream on my first-ever lure only trip, with my keen as mustard son as a guide. I was quite surprised that certainly enjoyed the day. And yes they do snag up easily. Perhaps a floating version for gumbies like me who are still deciding to cast left or right handed.

Since then have caught trevally and flatties on them so I would have to give them the thumbs up.


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

They have three holes for tying the line to. What happens differently from hole to hole? 
Koich, what techniques did you use fishing for the reddies? I've promised a few to a work mate after the long (actually short for me) weekend!!! :lol: Need to deliver!

Dan


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Back hole, slow rolling in shallow water.

Off the yak though, I just work it like a plastic in the middle hole. Jig and retrieve.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Been using the gold/orange TT lure 1/8 th size. Flathead inhaling them is my biggest problem: Pinning the lure deep in the back of the throat with both trebles getting stuck and finding my leader gets chewed to buggery whilst drifting way downstream trying to retrieve the lure. They catch fish though!


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Another person discovers the secret!
I love blades - they just seem to scream at the fish "EAT ME!!"
We've all got our favourites, and I'll tell you mine - the Strike Pro range - by far.
I've tried heaps of different blades from Ecogear, TT, Berkley etc etc, and caught fish on all of them, but I personally feel that the Strike Pro's have the best vibration out of the lot - and its the vibrations that I'm into rather than the pretty pictures painted on the side of them. 
They may not look as cool as some of the others, but they work incredibly well, and are also pretty damned cheap (still have Owner hooks though) at around 12-15 bucks. Last time I looked the VX's were around $25!
Check them out, and don't be put off by the price! ;-) 
Regards,
Smeg


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Are these the ones?

viewtopic.php?f=10&p=172588


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Levi said:


> Are these the ones?
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=10&p=172588


No, they look very similar to other blades like VX's - most tackle shops I've been in have got them so you should be able to track them down easy enough.
I've not seen those ones before...


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

cool cool,

thanks.


----------



## byerszack (May 19, 2009)

i havent had any luck with blades in the lake yet but i will still keep trying for a nice bream..


----------



## medongc (May 18, 2009)

EDIT: Ignore. Posted in error. :?


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 20, 2009)

Can you troll these things?

Do they sink, and would they work in waters with moderate - strong currents?

Sorry for the likely stupid questions!!


----------



## Anzacpride (Jan 9, 2009)

I have got myself a strike pro cyber vibe a couple of weeks ago, 
Ive used it twice so far,
First time on the Hopkins hooked a smaller Bream and as I was thinking YES this will be my first Yak Bream, Wheres the camera?, I lost it 1m from the boat.(Also got a small salmon trolling it)
Second trip got a larger Bream trolling it at Lake Yambuk and as I was thinking Yes this will be my first Yak Bream,Wheres the camera I lost it .5m from the boat.

So lesson 1. Looks like they are good lures
Lesson 2. Dont give em any slack when there next to the yak and maybe get a net!


----------

